# Did you miss me ?



## Stranger (14/1/21)

I heard that no one laughed or was sarcastic all the time I was away. 

I also heard that there was a discussion about air fryers without me. Well let me tell you there will be no more centuries old family recipes posted here !!!

I can also tell you that I crossed a border without a covid test ... or a passport. Judge me if you will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/1/21)

Stranger said:


> I heard that no one laughed or was sarcastic all the time I was away.
> 
> I also heard that there was a discussion about air fryers without me. Well let me tell you there will be no more centuries old family recipes posted here !!!
> 
> I can also tell you that I crossed a border without a covid test ... or a passport. Judge me if you will.




Now I believe you!!!

Welcome back @Stranger! (punn intended)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/1/21)

Welcome back!

PLEASE... Just one more air fryer recipe.. Need to prove to my wife that I can cook!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/1/21)

Stranger said:


> I heard that no one laughed or was sarcastic all the time I was away.
> 
> I also heard that there was a discussion about air fryers without me. Well let me tell you there will be no more centuries old family recipes posted here !!!
> 
> I can also tell you that I crossed a border without a covid test ... or a passport. Judge me if you will.



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey welcome back to (Not so)Sunny SA  ... This forum jus' wasn't the same without your sarcastic humour 

So where'd ya go?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

Piss off, I have enough friends.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

I found a huge and I mean really huge chicken. Man did it kick my ass

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

We lived on mice and crawly things that were caught daily by my cat.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi 

Some mate you are, I just admitted to the whole world that I crossed a border without a covid test or a passport ...... and you want details !!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/1/21)

... and then you woke up


Stranger said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> Some mate you are, I just admitted to the whole world that I crossed a border without a covid test or a passport ...... and you want details !!!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly! ... I also wanna have some fun you selfish bastard

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (14/1/21)

Wahaha!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/1/21)

Who are you again?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

Stranger said:


> I heard that no one laughed or was sarcastic all the time I was away.
> 
> I also heard that there was a discussion about air fryers without me. Well let me tell you there will be no more centuries old family recipes posted here !!!
> 
> I can also tell you that I crossed a border without a covid test ... or a passport. Judge me if you will.


Please take some time to introduce yourself in the new members section! Enjoy your stay! Im sure you'll find tons of info here on subohm tanks! 



Welcomer back bud!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Who are you again?



You really need to get that onset early dementia looked at
go here www.howvapinggavemementalfog.com

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (14/1/21)

This picture looks posed. No coals in the braai. You did it in an Air Fryer.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (14/1/21)

Since nobody is saying it, you have a funny looking cat, should have that looked at

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

Stew said:


> This picture looks posed. No coals in the braai. You did it in an Air Fryer.



Quite right there Stew, I used my super deluxe bush special air fryer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

Munro31 said:


> Since nobody is saying it, you have a funny looking cat, should have that looked at



The man I bought it from said it was a rare Kgalagadi cat. It cost a lot of money. I told the cat that we were going back to JHB

It ran away

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> The man I bought it from said it was a rare Kgalagadi cat. It cost a lot of money. I told the cat that we were going back to JHB
> 
> It ran away



and that is why you always have your cat on a leash... but it begs the question: Did it run away fast or were you still able to catch it (but decided not to)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

It was so fast ..... it flew.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/21)

Can I have some of whatever it is that you're vaping please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

Do you want the long answer or the short one ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/21)

Is the short one the abbreviation "F.O."?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> Do you want the long answer or the short one ?



That's what (s)he said...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is the short one the abbreviation "F.O."?



NO ...... I only use that term for my very best friends. The short answer is in this reply.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That's what (s)he said...


Wasn't that the actress and the bishop? as apposed Stranger and the (pseudo)pussy .......cat


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

That was a real cat, the man in the shop showed me his Mamma.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> That was a real cat, the man in the shop showed me his Mamma.
> View attachment 219410

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> That was a real cat, the man in the shop showed me his Mamma.
> View attachment 219410



and what's that thing with the spots all over it holding the cat in its mouth?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> The man I bought it from said it was a rare Kgalagadi cat. It cost a lot of money. I told the cat that we were going back to JHB
> 
> It ran away



You got stiffed, that's a Congo bush pushy, sorry for your loss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

The fishing was really good

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> .
> View attachment 219477



did you catch a lot of "stok-vis" and "gras-karp"?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

No.... just those little ones that eat the dead skin off your feet, ......... or maybe they were tadpoles ... any way, they were delicious in the salad.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

Stranger said:


> No.... just those little ones that eat the dead skin off your feet, ......... or maybe they were tadpoles ... any way, they were delicious in the salad.



protein is protein!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> protein is protein!



That's what the actress said to the bishop

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (18/1/21)

Here is a very rare picture of a Kgalagadi turkey swallowing a tortoise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/1/21)

*A rare action shot of "Simiiformes Stranger" on holiday in Brakpan photographing the local wildlife*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (19/1/21)

Just dishing them out slowly so you lot don't get a dose of desert envy

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)

Stranger said:


> Just dishing them out slowly so you lot don't get a dose of desert envy
> View attachment 219917



The Lesser Spotted Bush Kangaroo?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Lesser Spotted Bush Kangaroo?



I thought it maybe the common garden frog; Rana temporaria

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (19/1/21)

Stranger said:


> View attachment 219781
> Here is a very rare picture of a Kgalagadi turkey swallowing a tortoise.


Tortoise my arse! Everybody knows that Kgalagadi turkeys eat cornflakes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (20/1/21)

In the desert mate. Went to see my old mate Aslan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (20/1/21)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/1/21)

Stranger said:


> View attachment 220010
> In the desert mate. Went to see my old mate Aslan.



did you have to go into the wardrobe, or out of the closet to get there? I can never remember how the story goes....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (20/1/21)

Neither I had to go via ... and just for Timwiss, I kid you not mate , a town called HOTAZEL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (20/1/21)

The rig and my mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (20/1/21)

Dry as a bone ..... except for the wet bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/1/21)

Very spiffy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (22/1/21)

The electric tent is the bee's knees

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/1/21)

Piglet agrees!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/1/21)

We witnessed the whole cycle of life and death in nature. Saw an adolescent Cheetah being taught by its mother how to kill and witnessed the birth of a Springbok lamb to it's first steps

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (31/1/21)

.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

